# Saying Goodbye...



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

Seems the Roamio was too much of a lure for me...

http://ebay.com/itm/321298323965


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

also selling my stream if anyone is interested

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321294672163


----------

